# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Карма и Кришна

## Mihail (psevdonim)

Харе Кришна!

Как испытывать благодарность Кришне, когда приходить что-то приятное в жизни? Как не пренебречь Им и понять, что это - по Его милости, а не просто за мои заслуги?

Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Если вы регулярно читаете Бхагавад-гиту, такой проблемы не возникнет.
В 18й главе БГ Кришна говорит о пяти факторах деятельности, решающим из которых является Параматма. Мы со своей стороны можем сделать все возможное, но окончательный результат зависит от воли Параматмы. Поэтому это не только наши заслуги.

----------

